# Can somoene please give me some ideas for my enclosure?



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 12, 2013)

Im going to build a 8x4x4 enclosure that i can put my bed on top of. So the way i originally was going to do it was to first make a frame out of 2x4's (The walls like walls of a house, the door like framing a window/door of a house, and the top like a bed frame) and then put the sheets of plywood over the frame. So today i picked out the 2x4's and realized that their not so smooth and i was scared that if their on the inside he might get hurt, and then i also realized that putting on sealant of silicone wuld be super annoying with a lot of supports in there. So now im not really sure what to do. Would framing it on the outside work as well? or would that not be as strong?


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 12, 2013)

how about sanding the 2x4's a bit? Personaly i would frame on the inside and extra support beams are a must. Also if you plan on using Drylok in the interior that lil bit of roughness wouldnt matter.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 12, 2013)

Carnicero said:


> how about sanding the 2x4's a bit? Personaly i would frame on the inside and extra support beams are a must. Also if you plan on using Drylok in the interior that lil bit of roughness wouldnt matter.


Thanks for the response! and really sanding would do it!? (im new to building). That would be great! and what do you mean by "extra support beams"?, and is drylok and polycyric the same thing?


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 12, 2013)

Sanding should do the trick. I have 6 beams standing straight up inside my cage supporting the top plywood. 1 in the middle of the front and 1 in the middle back and 1 in each corner. It is strong enough to support my weight laying ontop but if I was going to make it for under my bed I would definitly put atleast 1 more beam standing in the middle of the cage.

 .

As for the Drylok question im not sure because i dont know much about waterproofer all i kno is 4 coats of Drylok turned into a smooth but very hard surface over the wood nothing like the texture of the wood before applying it.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 12, 2013)

thank you your the man! now im not stressing about it anymore. But how do i sand the 2x4's? and cool then i will use drylok. and yes i definately agree that in a cage like that you definately would need a support in the middle. but the way that im making mine is that the top part of the frame is going to be like a bed frame, so it should be strong enough with ought a support beam down the center of the cage, only on the corners like a bed frame, bit i also have alot of beams in the back and side walls heres a picture of a rough sketch



the top left would be the top (from a birds eye veiw), the top right is the back wall, the bottom left is the front wall (door), and the bottom right is the side walls. But like i said this was a rough sketch. i had to add a few things take off a few thing, and change a few things but this is the basic idea. and then once its all attached i put the plywood sheets over it. what would be a good cheap and strong plywood?


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.herpcenter.com/attachmen...o-my-dad-doesnt-freak-out-cageandbedframe.jpg This is a closer picture


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 12, 2013)

Your welcome! im not too experienced with building my self but just went throuh all the hassles of building an enclosure so just givin my opinion. you can buy some fine sandpaper which can be found in any hardware store instead of using a power sander. Just rub the wood down nice with it in the rough spots till it smoothens out. i used 3/4" hardwood maple which looks very nice but was expensive and heavy. you might be better off with some birch. I like your idea i hope it works out good luck!


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 12, 2013)

cool! sanding sounds easy enough for me. and ya maple is pretty expensive. but lowes has this plywood called "hardwood plywood" which is decently priced and looks nice and is really smooth. But i think im actually going to do 3/4" for the top and bottom, and 1/2" for the walls (cuz they have tons of supports)


----------

